# "Magical 72 Water Temps" - Torments Coastal Anglers



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
By Captain Chris Martin*

April 21, 2014

Itâ€™s the middle of April, and a lot of us probably thought it would never get here. Weâ€™ve been waiting all winter for spring to arrive by listening to the weather man every day, by mentally perusing our fishing maps each time our mind wanders, and by reviewing the arsenal of new and used baits in our tackle box at least a couple times each weekend. Itâ€™s like a fever that canâ€™t be restrained. Itâ€™s an uncontrollable urge to hunt for trophy speckled trout and big monster redfish, an opportunity that may not present itself until such time that area bay water temperatures reach that magical 68-72 degrees this month. Itâ€™s a disabling sickness that torments many coastal anglers, and it seems to happen around this time each year when the new flowers begin to blossom with all their color and aroma. It is spring, and the speckled trout and redfish fishing delirium that many of us have been experiencing all winter should definitely begin to heighten this month, especially once the word spreads throughout the fishing community that some of the first â€œbig galsâ€ of the season have been landed.

The lodge wrapped up a very busy weekend with commercial electrical contractors. They've been so extremely busy they haven't been able to spend quality time with their employees until this past weekend. It's always cool to have dinner with employees that have been 20 plus years loyal with one company, and it shows with how much upper management appreciates their service and loyalty. We hope everyone had a happy Easter; we sure did with having our granddaughter and family over. We even spent quality time Saturday night smoking a brisket. Thanks to our Grill Master Sherman for the awesome brisket.

This week starts out with a warm welcome for two returning customers with 22 guests for the next 2-days. Prospects for trout catching should be on the upswing with warmer water temps and green water.

*Testimonials*

Apr 20, 2014 by Mike G.
Everyone was friendly and kind and the food was awesome!

Apr 20, 2014 by Marc L.
I've been to several lodges with customers, and this was my favorite. TJ was a great host and my dad and I enjoyed fishing with Nick. Nick was our guide. He tried hard to put us on fish, and was a pleasure to be with. I would reqest him again.

Apr 20, 2014 by D. Fletch
Nick was our guide. I thought he did a great job at making sure we caught some fish and had a great time. Would like to go out with him again if i get the chance.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks

Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Lighter Winds "Allowed For Some Great Fishing"*

Just received a quick report in from Captain Nick, who guided returning guests Peter M. TTF Gun Dog top waters in bone and chrome early, later on TTF killer flat minnows along with cocahoe minnows in morning glory chartreuse on 1/8th oz. jig heads.

Captain Nick also stated Finding finger mullet over shallow grass beds on wind blown shorelines with dirty green water, produced the best. Caught and released many slot reds and trout between 18-22" with the largest going 25.5" weighing in at 5.5 lbs.

He also said grass beds mixed with mud/sand are holding a lot of bait fish. Water temps are reached close to 80 degrees on the bay flats Tuesday.


----------

